# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Büyükleri >  Atatürk'ün Çocukluk Anısı: Karga Peşinde

## Serdar102

ATATÜRK'ÜN ÇOCUKLUK ANISI: KARGA PEŞİNDE
Mustafa, annesi ve kız kardeşi ile birlikte dayısının çiftliğine gitti. Akşamüstü çiftliğe vardıklarında dayısı onları çok candan bir şekilde karşıladı. Hal-hatır sormalardan, iltifatlardan sonra akşam yemeği yendi. Yemekten sonra bir saat kadar daha sohbet edildi ve ardından geceyi geçirmek üzere odalarına çekildiler. 

Ertesi sabah sabahın erken saatlerinde dayısı Mustafaya çiftliğin her tarafını gezdirip gösterdi. Öğle vaktine doğru bakla tarlasına gittiler. Tarlanın kenarına geldiklerinde dayısı parmağı ile tarlasındaki tohumları yemekte olan kargaları işaret ederek:  Bak Mustafa, şu kargaları görüyor musun? İşte bunlar bizim baş düşmanımız. Ben uğraşayım, çalışayım, onlar gelsinler tohumları yesin bitirsinler. Oh ne ala, ne ala! Kimseye faydası olmaz şu karga murdarının. Yaptıkları anca zarar, ziyan. Bir de şu korkuluğun omuzlarına, kafasına konarlar  gak gak  diye öterler yüzlü yüzlü. Korkuluğun sadece adı korkuluk. Şu hale bak. Dört beş karga omuzlarına konmuş, yemişler tohumları, doymuşlar, güneşleniyorlar. Gel Mustafa, kovalım şunları  diye söylendi. Mustafa ile dayısının geldiklerini gören kargalar uçup gittiler. Daha sonra dinlenmek için bir ağacın altına otururlarken Mustafa, dayısına:  Dayıcığım, bu tarla hep böyle midir?  dedi.  Yani içinde çalışan, bekleyen olmadığı zamanlar kargalar tohumları yerler mi? 
Dayısı:  Yerler Mustafam yerler. Bunlar sahipsiz bir tarla görmesinler. Onu, yirmisi toplanır gelir. Böyle gündüzleri tarlada beklemezsen birkaç haftaya kalmaz toprakta bir tek tane bırakmazlar dedi. 

Bunun üzerine Mustafa konuyu toparlama ihtiyacı hissetti:  Peki dayıcığım, o zaman kargalar tohumları yiyip bitirmesinler diye sabahtan akşama kadar bekçilik yapmak zorunda kalıyorsunuz.  
 Aynen dediğin gibi oluyor Mustafa. Çiftlikte yapılacak bir sürü iş varken, ben buraya gelip karga peşinde koşuyorum. Ne yaparsın ki, bu bakla tarlası çok önemli. Baklalar olgunlaşınca hem kendimize yemeklik oluyor, hem de arabaya yükleyip pazarda satıyorum; iyi de para ediyor.  
 Demek ki burada bekçilik yapmak işleriniz için büyük engel teşkil ediyor, sevgili dayıcığım. O halde izin verirseniz yarından tezi yok kardeşim Makbule ile gelip burada bekleriz. Siz de çiftlikteki işleri yoluna koyarsınız. Kargaların tarlanızdan bir tek tohum yemelerine izin vermeyeceğimi bilmenizi isterim.  
 Hay, sen aklınla bin yaşa, Mustafa! Bak bu hiç aklıma gelmemişti. Daha önce defalarca düşünüp de içinden çıkamadığım bu büyük sorunu kolayca çözüverdin. Bugün akşama kadar burada kalırız. Tarla bekçiliği nasıl yapılır iyice öğrenirsin. Zaten zor bir tarafı yok canım. Biraz dikkatli olup kargaları kollaman yeterli. Akşama çiftliğe dönünce annene ben söylerim. Onun da rızasını almak lazım.  

Ertesi sabah erkenden yengesinin hazırladığı börekleri bir torbaya koyan Mustafa kız kardeşi Makbule ile birlikte dayısının bakla tarlasına geldi. Gelir gelmez de, tarlaya inen kargaları kovalamaya başladılar. Öğle vaktine doğru ikisi de çok yorulmuştu. Bunun sebebi: Bir defa tarla oldukça büyüktü. Bir tarafa üç beş karga tohumları yemek için gelseler Mustafa ile Makbule hemen koşuyorlar kargaları kovalıyorlardı. Aynı kargalar uçuyorlar, tarlanın öteki tarafına iniyorlardı. Tarlanın bir başından bir başına koşup durmak onları yormuştu. İşin içine başka kargalar da karışınca durum iyice çekilmez hal almıştı. 

Öğle vakti bir köşede oturup yengesinin hazırladığı börekleri yerlerken Mustafa Makbuleye sorunu kökünden halledecek bir yöntem bulduğunu söyledi ve şunları ekledi:  Makbule, kargaların bize oynadığı oyunun bilmem farkında mısın? Biz bu tarlaya gelir gelmez acemi olduğumuzu anladılar. Uygulamak istediğim yöntem oldukça basit. Tarlanın ortasında bulunan kulübenin içinden tarlayı enlemesine bölen bir çizgi çektiğimizi farz edelim. Bu çizgi tarlayı iki eşit parçaya böler. Yukarı tarafta kalan parça biraz meyilli, burası benim olsun. Aşağı tarafta kalan parça dümdüz, burası da senin olsun. Herkes kendi bölgesindeki kargaların kovalanmasından sorumlu olacak. Eğer kendi bölgenin ortalarına yakın bir yerde durmaya özen gösterirsen sabahki yorgunluğunun iki kat azaldığını fark edeceksin. Şimdi konuyla ilgili bana sormak istediğin bir şey var mı?  
 Ne diyebilirim ki Mustafa abi. Sen yapmamız gerekeni tam olarak anlattın. Burada bana düşen görev anlattıklarını eksiksiz olarak uygulamamdır.  Aferin sana Makbule. Senin gibi söz dinleyen, kavrayışı kuvvetli bir yardımcı ile çalışmak benim için şereftir. Bu başarı sadece benim değil, ikimizin başarısı olacaktır. Şimdi biraz acele edelim, böreklerimizi yiyelim de işe başlayalım. Bak kargalara, meydanı boş bulunca nasıl da çoğalıverdiler. Belki şu an için tarlanın üstünde uçmaktan başka bir şey yaptıkları yok ama eğer acele etmezsek birer ikişer tarlaya inmeye başlayacaklarına eminim. Dayıma, kargaların tarlanızdan bir tek tohum yemelerine izin vermeyeceğim, diyerek söz vermiştim.  

Mustafanın kendi buluşu olan yöntem başarılı oldu. Akşamüstü hava kararmaya başladığında kargalar geceyi geçirmek için konaklama yerlerine giderken aç ve yorgundular. Çiftlikte yenen akşam yemeğinden sonra Makbule, o gün olanları ve kargaların üzgün ve perişan bir şekilde gidişlerini anlatırken, odada bulunanlar kahkahalarla gülmekten kendilerini alamıyorlardı. Annesi Zübeyde Hanım,  Benim Mustafam çok akıllıdır  diyerek sarı saçlı, mavi gözlü oğlunu gururla alnından öperken, Mustafa vakur halini hiç bozmadan duruyor, sadece gülümsemekle yetiniyordu.

SON

ATATÜRK'ÜN LİDERLİK SIRLARI
Tutku Yayınevi
7. Basım Haziran 2011
Sayfa 40 - 53

YAŞAMA YÖN VERENLER 
Atatürk'ün Çocukluk Anıları
Ata Yayıncılık - Ankara 2012
Sayfa 15 - 36

----------

